# computer Upgrades



## HeavyHitta

I have a compaq presario and i am going to build a computer but i dont have all the money now. I want to get a Case,GPU,PSU and 2 gigs of ddr2 ram. Can i do this for 350??? Im going to use the motherboard and CPU from the compaq untill i can get some more money. Any suggesting a 4870 or 4890 GPU is what im looking to get..


----------



## diduknowthat

What motherboard does your Compaq have? A 4870/4890 will run you about $150/$200. I guess $350 could be done, but you'll end up with a really crappy low end case and a low to mid range CPU.


----------



## HeavyHitta

Im keeping the CPU and Motherboard for now just want theat other stuff.


----------



## Bodaggit23

We must know *which Presario* you have in order to help you.


----------



## Viking

What are you going to be using the PC for? Gaming / surfing the web / doing office type work?. The ram part is the easiest, DDR2 ram right now is cheap, you probably could get 4 gigs for about $60. 
Is the motherboard in your Compaq proprietary?
I just made a nice PC for myself using an ASUS P5Q mainboard and Saphire Toxic Vid card. If it were me I would wait and save up another $150, maybe more. You will be glad you did in the long run and not wishing you had something better in 8 or 9 months.


----------



## HeavyHitta

Ok its a compaq presario SR5123WM. Going to be using it for gaming. Only gonna use this motherboard and cpu for about a month. Then get a new one.


----------



## daisymtc

You should be able to get 4890 within $350 - 360
case - $60
PSU - $70
RAM - $30


----------



## LA1

here is the motherboard stats...the MB is made by ECS
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...76&lc=en&dlc=fi&cc=fi&lang=fi&product=3443290


----------



## Fatback

I would go with this

Case Free shipping with promo code BTS042
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042

RAM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098

PSU $5 off with promo code EMCLWNL37
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341017

GPU Free Stormrise game w/ purchase
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161276

Total should come to about $365 with shipping a little over budget but way worth the extra everything is the best quality you can get at those prices.


----------



## HeavyHitta

What about this Case and PSU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.232954

This GPU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.232954

And same ram?


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> What about this Case and PSU:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.232954
> 
> This GPU:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.232954
> 
> Ans same ram?



That PSU is fine but I wouldn't trust it with a 4890 but if you won't a 4870 then it's fine. I have used that case before and it is a pretty good case the only thing I don't like about it is it has no cable management holes but that is just a personal problem really. You posted the same link to the GPU that you posted to the case and PSU so I don't know what GPU it is.


----------



## HeavyHitta

Sorry 

GPU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150395

Y not the 4890 though? Not enough room or something?


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> Sorry
> 
> GPU:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150395
> 
> Y not the 4890 though? Not enough room or something?



Get this 4870 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150394 it's cheaper and the only difference between the two is the more expensive one is already overclocked which isn't worth the money seeing how easy it is to OC a GPU really all you have to do is press a button in CCC and it will OC the card for you. 

I don't trust that PSU with a 4890 it could power it but depending on what else you have in you system it might be to close of a call better to be safe then sorry.

Have you looked around for other combo deals with cases that you like look for combo deals with these brand PSU PC Power and cooling, Corsair, OCZ, Antec, Thermaltake, FSP, Seasonic, Xclio, Silverstone, Zalman, Cooler Master, etc.


----------



## HeavyHitta

this case will hold my motherboard right.


----------



## JareeB

HeavyHitta said:


> What about this Case and PSU:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.232954
> 
> This GPU:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.232954
> 
> And same ram?



hey get a case from this web site they cost wayyy less!!!

http://www.geeks.com/products.asp?cat=CAS


----------



## Fatback

JareeB said:


> hey get a case from this web site they cost wayyy less!!!
> 
> http://www.geeks.com/products.asp?cat=CAS



All those cases are off brand the only ones that are not are the Antec ones and they all cost more there then they do at newegg.


----------



## JareeB

Fatback said:


> All those cases are off brand the only ones that are not are the Antec ones and they all cost more there then they do at newegg.



so i have the cheapest one on that site and it works just fine


----------



## Fatback

JareeB said:


> hey get a case from this web site they cost wayyy less!!!
> 
> http://www.geeks.com/products.asp?cat=CAS



Yea but you don't have a huge GPU and heavy PSU in there either your whole computer is pretty much low quality parts he won't a quality computer that will last for a while. You get what you pay remember that.


----------



## JareeB

Fatback said:


> Yea but you don't have a huge GPU and heavy PSU in there either your whole computer is pretty much low quality parts he won't a quality computer that will last for a while. You get what you pay remember that.



okay but the case is pretty strong


----------



## Fatback

JareeB said:


> okay but the case is pretty strong



It is made out of steal right then of course it is strong but when you compare it to a brand like Antec or thermaltake it would be like comparing a Toyota to a Ferrari it just not as good.


----------



## HeavyHitta

Ok what is the best CPU that i can get for this motherboard to make it run a little better?


----------



## Fatback

What CPU do you have right now is it a single or dual core the best you can put in that motherboard is a Athlon 64 X2 5600+ if you have single core right now then that will be a pretty big upgrade for you if you already have a dual core then an upgrade probably won't do you much good maybe a CPU cooler and a overclock will help if you already have a dual core.


----------



## HeavyHitta

How do i know if its single or duo.


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> How do i know if its single or duo.



Download CPU-Z that should tell you everything about your CPU, Motherboard, RAM, etc.


----------



## HeavyHitta

Ok sir will do


----------



## HeavyHitta

It says i have 2 cores.


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> It says i have 2 cores.



Ok can you post a screen shot of the whole thing if you could that would help a little. 2 cores means you have a dual core does it say what Athlon 64 X2 it is.


----------



## HeavyHitta

I tiried but i dont know if you can see it.






This one might be better.

http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/4142/desktopsxr.jpg


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> I tiried but i dont know if you can see it.



I can see it fine so you have an Athlon 64 X2 4000+ 2.1GHz you can get a Athlon 64 X2 5600+ 2.8Ghz you will probably see a increase in performance but not a huge difference but enough for you to notice it will help with gaming and running multiple applications at once. Or you can get a CPU Cooler and overclock your current CPU.


----------



## HeavyHitta

Yea but i think about just getting this.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.237632

This GPU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102850

THIS psu:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817159082


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> Yea but i think about just getting this.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.230133
> 
> This GPU:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102850
> 
> THIS psu:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817159082



No get this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.240745 it's cheaper and the motherboard is way better biostar makes cheap motherboards. That PSU is not good off brand bad choice the watts is not what matters it's the amps and a 550w name brand would be better then a 1200w off brand.

Get this one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341017
$5 off with promo code EMCLWNL37 free shipping don't cheap out on the PSU it's the single most important part on the computer.


----------



## HeavyHitta

Ok ill get that PS. But what about this CPU and MB.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.237632


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> Ok ill get that PS. But what about this CPU and MB.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.237632



That one is good to a little better then the other one.


----------



## HeavyHitta

OK cool think thats what ill get then.
What about 4 gigs of ram how much would that cost??


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> OK cool think thats what ill get then.



Everything looks good are you going to get a case or save that for later I hope that 4870 fits in you current case it is going to be about 10+inches long.


----------



## HeavyHitta

Probly save.

Unless i can get one and keep it under 400 total.


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> Probly save.
> 
> Unless i can get one and keep it under 400 total.



How much is it so far


----------



## HeavyHitta

This case big enough??

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119077


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> This case big enough??
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119077



Yea it will work fine but be sure to look around there are some really nice cases out there for under $50.

My favorite for under $50 is this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119203 

What ever case you get don't forget you might need to get a couple extra fan to put in it for air flow most of the lower priced cases only comes with 1 fan maybe 2.


----------



## HeavyHitta

OK but how big does it need to be like the depth of it?


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> OK but how big does it need to be like the depth of it?



Any case that is around 7.0"W x 17"T x 18"H is a normal size mid-tower case and will fit the card. One of the best thing is to look at the reviews and see if anybody has the same card as you in it or something bigger.


----------



## HeavyHitta

What about this case???

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103025


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> What about this case???
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103025



Oh yea that is a great case has awesome cooling fan controllers a lot of room and for the price you can't beat it.

You can get this combo deal http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.232947 and save some money that PSU will power a 4870 just fine.


----------



## HeavyHitta

ok cool will do.


----------



## HeavyHitta

What about this RAM?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> What about this RAM?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166



That RAM is perfect any G-Skill RAM is great.


----------



## HeavyHitta

What about this. Everything im getting. How whould this be for a gaming rig???

GPU:Sapphire 4870 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102850
PSU: Rosewill 550Watts http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182017
Case: Raidmax Tornado http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156224
Ram: 4gig Gskill http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166
CPU&Mobo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.237632


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> http://secure.newegg.com/Shopping/ShoppingCart.aspx?Submit=view



You can't post your shopping cart it won't work you have to first make a wish list then make the wish list public then find the wish list then post the link lol. It will probably be easier to post each link.


----------



## HeavyHitta

LOL yea i just relaized that.


----------



## HeavyHitta

Posted up all the links.


----------



## Fatback

Rosewill PSU are terrible one of the worst on the market you need something by PC Power and Cooling, Corsair, OCZ, FSP, Seasonic, Silverstone, Antec, Thermaltake, Cooler Master, Xclio, or Zalman. You really don't wont to get a cheap PSU I have seen a lot of cheap PSU blow and take the rest of the computer with it you need a good quality 500w PSU from one of the brands mentioned above to power a 4870.


----------



## HeavyHitta

OK gotcha i thought rosewill was a good ps though.


----------



## HeavyHitta

Ok what about this PS: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817189005


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> Ok what about this PS: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817189005



Get this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817189014 better quality and more amps it an extra $5 but its worth it.


----------



## HeavyHitta

Will this be a good or alright gaming computer???


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> Will this be a good or alright gaming computer???



It will be a pretty good for gaming and will probably max out most games nothing like crysis but most games like Call of duty or Fear 2 and similar games you will be able to max out.


----------



## HeavyHitta

Will i even be able to play crisis....even on medium settings???


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> Will i even be able to play crisis....even on medium settings???



Oh yea you can play it probably on medium to medium high settings and have good FPS. You would need a GTX 295 to max it out.


----------



## HeavyHitta

ill get one in the future. lol


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> ill get one in the future. lol



You be better off buying a Xbox 360 Crysis 2 is coming out on 360 and PS3.


----------



## HeavyHitta

might just do that instead of building a computer.


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> might just do that instead of building a computer.



Well each one has pros and cons.

*Gaming computer*
Cost more(Con)
Games are a little cheaper(Pro)
Online is free(Pro)
Don't need a disk to play games(Pro)
They have a new problem ever other day(Con)
Some game require keyboard and mouse(Con)

*Xbox 360*
Cheaper(Pro)
New Games cost more(Con)
Have to pay to play online(Con)
Microsoft Makes it(Con lol)
If your disk gets scratched your screwed(Con)
It easier to find people to play with online(Pro)

As you can see it's a tough decision.


----------



## bomberboysk

Fatback said:


> Well each one has pros and cons.
> 
> *Gaming computer*
> Cost more(Con)
> Games are a little cheaper(Pro)
> Online is free(Pro)
> Don't need a disk to play games(Pro)
> They have a new problem ever other day(Con)
> Some game require keyboard and mouse(Con)
> 
> *Xbox 360*
> Cheaper(Pro)
> New Games cost more(Con)
> Have to pay to play online(Con)
> Microsoft Makes it(Con lol)
> If your disk gets scratched your screwed(Con)
> It easier to find people to play with online(Pro)
> 
> As you can see it's a tough decision.


PC Pros:
Better Graphics
Keyboard and Mouse are much better for first person shooters
Can do alot more than just "Play games"


----------



## Fatback

bomberboysk said:


> PC Pros:
> Better Graphics
> Keyboard and Mouse are much better for first person shooters
> Can do alot more than just "Play games"



Graphics depend on the computer but yea the graphics can be better.

I can't play with keyboard and mouse maybe once I get my new keyboard and mouse and a good desk I will have a change of heart.

Very True a computer is a lot more then a gaming console

Looks like computer wins


----------



## HeavyHitta

Yep agree. Also most games that come out on 360 come out on computer and i love playing 1st person shooter with mouse and keyboard so thats not a problem.


----------



## HeavyHitta

Also does all your ram have to be the same brand namer or same speed?


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> Also does all your ram have to be the same brand namer or same speed?



It does not have to be the same brand you can have for example you can have 2x1GB 800MHz G-Skill mixed with 2x1GB 800MHz Corsair and it will be just fine. 

However mixing RAM speeds is not recommended but will not hurt your computer just make it slower. For example if you have 2GB of 1066MHz and 2GB of 800MHz the 2GB of 1066MHz RAM will down clock it self to 800MHz. 

Really you would just be wasting money by mixing speeds because the higher speed RAM is just going to down clock itself to match the lower speed RAM.


----------



## HeavyHitta

ok thats what i thought just making sure


----------



## HeavyHitta

Will this PSU power a 4870??

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817189014


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> Will this PSU power a 4870??
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817189014



Yep sure will:good:


----------



## HeavyHitta

OK cool.


----------



## HeavyHitta

would this psu: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171007

power this gpu: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150314

or this psu: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171028


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> would this psu: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171007
> 
> power this gpu: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150314



No it deactivated and doesn't have enough connectors. Get one of these graphics cards http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127423 or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150337 I would go with the 4850. One of these PSU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341016 or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817189014.


----------



## HeavyHitta

Well i want to get a case but i dont know if this mobo that i have now has the connectors for the power. usb, and reset buttons on another case off newegg.


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> Well i want to get a case but i dont know if this mobo that i have now has the connectors for the power. usb, and reset buttons on another case off newegg.



How old is the motherboard it should there pretty universal I have had 3 year old motherboards in new case like the Antec 300 and the NZXT Beta.


----------



## HeavyHitta

Got this computer from my sis so i dont know. Here is the mobo stats http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/d...roduct=3443290


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> Got this computer from my sis so i dont know. Here is the mobo stats http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/d...roduct=3443290



Doesn't work site must be down.


----------



## HeavyHitta

It works on the first page of this thread. From LA1


----------



## HeavyHitta

LA1 said:


> here is the motherboard stats...the MB is made by ECS
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...76&lc=en&dlc=fi&cc=fi&lang=fi&product=3443290



Here it is


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> Here it is



It got everything you need USB headers and power/reset button and the power/HDD LEDS and it has 4 SATA ports.


----------



## HeavyHitta

I was just worried about the power and reset buttons but i guess there universal. Will this all fit in this case? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156226


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> I was just worried about the power and reset buttons but i guess there universal. Will this all fit in this case? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156226



Yep you should be fine by the way you might won't to see if you can find and download the manual for that motherboard because your going to need it when hooking the USB and Power/reset buttons and LED's up.


----------



## HeavyHitta

Ok will do. As long as i know it will work then there is hope for me. Is that case ok?


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> Ok will do. As long as i know it will work then there is hope for me.



You should be fine remember you always have computer forum to help.


----------



## HeavyHitta

Ohh yea i know.


----------



## HeavyHitta

Is the PSU with this case good enough to keep and use? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811148030


----------



## HeavyHitta

Is the PSU with this case good enough to keep and use? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811148030


----------



## Bodaggit23

Nice double post.

I'll answer both:
No, and No.

All PSU's that come with cheap cases are junk, and not good for powering
anything except a barebones pc.


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> Is the PSU with this case good enough to keep and use? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811148030



NO it is just another crappy off brand It won't power your system.


----------



## HeavyHitta

ok thanks.


----------



## HeavyHitta

This a good psu: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171031


----------



## Fatback

I wouldn't power anything like a 4870 with it because I doesn't have enough PCIe connectors so you would have to use an adapter. Using an adapter for powerful cards like that is not a good idea.


----------



## HeavyHitta

What about a 4850?


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> What about a 4850?



Yea that cooler master PSU would work for a 4850 just fine. I would recommend you get the Xclio Stablepower 500w instead.


----------



## HeavyHitta

YEa i am.


----------



## HeavyHitta

So far this is what im getting.

GPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102824

PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817189014

RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145098

CASE: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156223


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> So far this is what im getting.
> 
> GPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102824
> 
> PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817189014
> 
> RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145098
> 
> CASE: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156223



Looks good I would go with this RAM instead http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134488 it a little cheaper higher speed and free shipping.


----------



## HeavyHitta

OK thanks thats what ill get then....Hope it all works out great.


----------



## HeavyHitta

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131381R

How would you guys rate this mobo???


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131381R
> 
> How would you guys rate this mobo???



Good mobo but it's open box. You really don't won't an open box because most of the time there are just returned items. Not only that but it won't come with an IO shield witch you will need. It wont have a manual and this is you first build your defiantly going to need it. Make sure you get retail open box products never work out.


----------



## HeavyHitta

OK just looking around.


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> OK just looking around.



What is your price range for a mobo I will help you find one.


----------



## HeavyHitta

Im just looking for now but im a few weeks im going to try and get a mobo and cpu (AMD) Phenom2 x4 well thats what i want. So im just looking.


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> Im just looking for now but im a few weeks im going to try and get a mobo and cpu (AMD) Phenom2 x4 well thats what i want. So im just looking.



OK cool just to let you know ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, and Foxconn are the best brands. Stay away from ECS, Biostar, Jetway, DFI. ASROCK isn't that bad either a little on the cheap side but decent quality.


----------



## HeavyHitta

What you think about this GPU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131140


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> What you think about this GPU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131140



That brand is not the best I would go with this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102850 it a little more but better quality. You should be fine if you get it I heard of a lot of heating problems with it.


----------



## HeavyHitta

Thats the one i was looking at also. Which one has heating problems?


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> Thats the one i was looking at also. Which one has heating problems?



The Powercolor that you posted most of that brands cards are terrible. Good brands are XFX, MSI, Sapphire, HIS, Gigabyte, and ASUS.


----------



## Russian777

video card would be a great upgrade.


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> OK but how big does it need to be like the depth of it?



He's not upgrading he's building.


----------



## HeavyHitta

Hows this name brand?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.242837


----------



## 2048Megabytes

This case is decent quality.  Take a look at it:

ANTEC THREE HUNDRED Black Mid Tower Case  - $63 (Free Shipping Costs)
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10007764


----------



## Fatback

HeavyHitta said:


> Hows this name brand?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.242837



That's not a name brand. The case is fine but the power supply is terrible just a bunch of pretty lights an colors. It probably wouldn't power a 10 year old computer.


----------



## G25r8cer

Fatback said:


> That's not a name brand. The case is fine but the power supply is terrible just a bunch of pretty lights an colors. It probably wouldn't power a 10 year old computer.



Come on fatback! Sure its not a good psu by our standards but, to say that it wont work on a 10yr old pc is just RIDICULOUS.


----------



## Fatback

g25racer said:


> Come on fatback! Sure its not a good psu by our standards but, to say that it wont work on a 10yr old pc is just RIDICULOUS.



Hehe maybe but I like to get the point across I don't wont them to think it might be ok I wont them to be scared of it. I would gladly take a 500w Corsair over a 1000w Apevia.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ LOL so would I    

But, you dont want to give them false info


----------



## Fatback

g25racer said:


> ^^ LOL so would I
> 
> But, you dont want to give them false info



I'm not given false info Apevia power supplies are crap I know because I just got rid of one:good:. Its that exact one but with the UV blue shell. It wouldn't power my system and this was before I got my 4850 and was using onboard graphics. I even RMAed it and the second one did the same thing.


----------



## G25r8cer

Fatback said:


> I'm not given false info Apevia power supplies are crap I know because I just got rid of one:good:. Its that exact one but with the UV blue shell. It wouldn't power my system and this was before I got my 4850 and was using onboard graphics. I even RMAed it and the second one did the same thing.



Just because you had a bad run in with them doesnt mean everyone will. Catch my drift? 

Anyone lets stop arguing about it and stick on topic


----------



## Bodaggit23

I've had an Apevia PSU for a couple years and it's been rock solid.


----------



## HeavyHitta

Will this PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817189014

Power this GPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150359


----------



## 2048Megabytes

The XFX HD-489A-ZDFC Radeon HD 4890 Video Card specifications state that it needs at least a 500 Watt power supply.  The XCLIO STABLEPOWER 500 Watt Power supply should be enough, but if I were you I would look around at a power supply that puts out a little more (at least 550 Watts).  The reason for this is the components will put less of a load on the power supply and give it a longer life.

The OCZ StealthXStream OCZ600SXS 600 Watt power supply is $74 here with free shipping costs:

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10007939


----------



## Fatback

2048Megabytes said:


> The XFX HD-489A-ZDFC Radeon HD 4890 Video Card specifications state that it needs at least a 500 Watt power supply.  The XCLIO STABLEPOWER 500 Watt Power supply should be enough, but if I were you I would look around at a power supply that puts out a little more (at least 550 Watts).  The reason for this is the components will put less of a load on the power supply and give it a longer life.
> 
> The OCZ StealthXStream OCZ600SXS 600 Watt power supply is $74 here with free shipping costs:
> 
> http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10007939



+1 I would say the same thing. It probably would but you would probably be pushing it to it's limits. I would look at least a 550w with about 25A split between 2 +12V rails or 50A-60A on a single +12V rail.


----------

